# PCD Freight Charge?



## hernan1304 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm getting my new X5 through PDC on May 1st, and have found this forum to be very helpful in making that happen! I saw someone say on this forum (unfortunately I can't find the thread) that if you do PDC you do not have to pay the dealer freight charge. I contacted my dealer about this and he said that I do still have to pay the 'freight' charge ($995), because it is used to pay for the PDC experience. So PDC is not free (as I thought originally) but rather it's paid for by the 'freight' charge. Is this correct?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. I've done two PCD's for my BMW's, and went as a "wing man" for two of my friends' PCD's. 

Nothing is really free. But, "PDC" is "with no additional charges." What you get for your $995 instead of a truck ride for your car is a ride from the airport to the hotel, a decent hotel room for one night, dinner the night before, breakfast and lunch at BMW, about two hours of driving school in their BMW, factory tour, museum visit, and about two hours with a delivery specialist explaining your car, programming the settings, and sync-ing your gadgets to the car.

Plan for a trip up the Blue Ridge Parkway on your way back to NOVA. The Biltmore Estate is worth a visit and it's just off the BRP. The BRP can be too much of a good thing after a while. Then, you can cut over to I-81, taking it and I-66 to get back home in a timely manner.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

You pay the freight charge no matter where the car goes. PDC is free. The freight charge has nothing to do with PDC.


----------



## hernan1304 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you for the responses and advice!


----------

